# Clemson Floor Collapse



## jar546 (Oct 21, 2018)

Party til you drop just took on a whole new meaning

https://abcnews.go.com/US/30-injured-floor-collapses-party-clemson-apartment/story?id=58644278


----------



## fatboy (Oct 21, 2018)

Well that will bring a party down........pardon the pun.......

Glad no one was seriously injured.


----------



## cda (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## cda (Oct 21, 2018)

Guess just a gathering area in the office??


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 22, 2018)

Old house, too many people, jumping up and down creates a bounce effect.


----------



## Msradell (Oct 22, 2018)

ADAguy said:


> Old house, too many people, jumping up and down creates a bounce effect.


This wasn't an old house.  It was the clubhouse of a relatively new apartment complex.


----------



## conarb (Oct 22, 2018)

Msradell said:


> This wasn't an old house.  It was the clubhouse of a relatively new apartment complex.


That floor that collapsed was made from steel trusses, sounds like an engineering problem.


----------



## ICE (Oct 22, 2018)

conarb said:


> That floor that collapsed was made from steel trusses, sounds like an engineering problem.


Oh you can count on there being an engineer with a problem. Probably more than one.


----------



## conarb (Oct 23, 2018)

ICE said:


> Oh you can count on there being an engineer with a problem. Probably more than one.


Like the plan checker?


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 23, 2018)

Curious minds await the findings as to the cause.


----------



## TheCommish (Oct 23, 2018)

Look like wood trusses to me


----------



## Msradell (Oct 23, 2018)

I'm betting that the designed loading of the floor was greatly exceeded.  Combine that with the fact that the people were jumping up and down probably just overloaded the system and something had to give.


----------



## HForester (Oct 25, 2018)

I'm betting on absence of mid span lateral bracing between joists. How about it?


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 26, 2018)

Inquiring minds long to know the ultimate cause.


----------

